# clb score calculation,



## Pjk_expat (Mar 24, 2013)

Im applying for canada pr..i am 19 points short which I must get through ielts.. 
my ielts scores are
reading 7.5
listening 8.5
speaking 6 
writing 6
please can anyone help me to find my language score for applying..I am confused whether my score is 16(ie 4+4+4+4 since I got only 6 speaking and writing)or 20(4+4+6+6)
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Pjk_expat said:


> Im applying for canada pr..i am 19 points short which I must get through ielts..
> my ielts scores are
> reading 7.5
> listening 8.5
> ...



http://www.fsw2014.info/ielts-calculator/


----------



## Pjk_expat (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi sheray,
thanks much for quick help.tool says 20 points for me, hence can proceed...


----------



## Sheray (Jul 29, 2014)

Pjk_expat said:


> Hi sheray,
> thanks much for quick help.tool says 20 points for me, hence can proceed...


Frankly I have seen lot of debate over it !
If you have not applied only way to be sure is to call CIC n ask ! If they score on bands then score would be like 16 20 24 . or they give for individual !
I believe its individual and to what I have seen online !

Bcz risk too big call anyways n let the forum know !


----------

